# What vitamins and supplements should I take?



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I currently take:

1000mg fish oil

Also take some meds:

300mg Lyrica
300mg Luvox

Anything else I should be taking? Maybe a mult-vitamin? Which ones are good?


----------



## Bazz (Jul 15, 2010)

It really depends on your goals but if your looking to add a multi vitamin i highly suggest opti-men.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with the poster above. Opti-men Multivitamin by Optimum Nutrition. best brand imo for general health.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I take One-A-Day Pro Edge daily supplements - endorsed by Major League Baseball. I take it and feel like Joey Votto. :lol. Seriously, the B vitamins are good for calming nerves.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

B vits are good.

Also, I had to look up Luvox--I thought that was a Pokemon.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I recommend vitamin D3, vitamin K2, vitamin B12 (sublingual) and a normal multi (normal 100% doses not more) in the morning.

As far as other supplements i recommend curcumin.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I recommend Citramin II by Thorne Research, which covers all minerals except iron. The minerals are seriously depleted in our soils. Maybe that's why it really calms me down when I'm feeling angry for no reason. 

Regarding vitamins, Basic B vitamins by Thorne Research is also very good, maybe the best B complex out there. If you eat fruits and vegetables, you don't need A nor C nor E, and if you take sunlight you don't need D. 

Fish oil is also highly recommended unless you eat plenty of fish. 

That's all.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

bluenotebooks said:


> I currently take:
> 
> 1000mg fish oil
> 
> ...


The lyrica (you should supplement B6, Folic acid and B12) these are found to be lower in people taking anti-epileptic drugs like lyrica. But in general for me niacin, Methylcobalamin and zinc are my 3 most potent vitamins in helping anxiety and depression. Methylcobalamin especially used in high doses up to 10mg is insanely anti-anxiety and it is better than any antidepressant I've tried ..it makes me happy! Methylcobalamin is some serious stuff


----------



## vinbean (Dec 10, 2010)

What are you taking those for? Supplements depend on what you want to happen to your body.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Canadian4Life said:


> The lyrica (you should supplement B6, Folic acid and B12) these are found to be lower in people taking anti-epileptic drugs like lyrica. But in general for me niacin, Methylcobalamin and zinc are my 3 most potent vitamins in helping anxiety and depression. Methylcobalamin especially used in high doses up to 10mg is insanely anti-anxiety and it is better than any antidepressant I've tried ..it makes me happy! Methylcobalamin is some serious stuff


You should consider a trial of TMG if methylcobalamin makes you feel so good.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I just take a multivitamin that has some fish oil in it and Valerian at night to help me sleep. Most vitamins seem like expensive placebo's too me. I can't afford them and don't wanna take a million pills a day either. I figure with a multi its only one pill and has a little bit of everything just in case I forget a food group. I do use a weight gain protein powder too which has been very effective.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.consumersearch.com/multivitamins/men-s-multivitamins

" In addition, ConsumerLab.com finds 1.62 mcg of lead in a daily dose of Opti-Men multivitamins."

Lead?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

LALoner said:


> http://www.consumersearch.com/multivitamins/men-s-multivitamins
> 
> " In addition, ConsumerLab.com finds 1.62 mcg of lead in a daily dose of Opti-Men multivitamins."
> 
> Lead?


Heavy metals are everywhere these days, don't be surprised. Do you think there is no mercury in your fish and no lead in your lettuce ? Come on!


----------

